# My Most Recommended Recordings of Works from the TC Project - 96 - 100



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

.

*96. Chopin: Études*
*Piano:* Pollini
(1971)










*97. Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 in G minor, op. 26*
*Conductor:* Kempe
*Soloist:* Chung
*Orchestra:* Royal Philharmonic Orchestra 
(1972)










*98. Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra, Sz. 116*
*Conductor:* Reiner
*Orchestra:* Chicago Symphony Orchestra
(1955)










*99. Debussy: Préludes, L 117 & 123*
*Piano:* Michelangeli
(1979)










*100. Allegri: Miserere mei, Deus*
*Conductor:* Willcocks 
*Soloist:* Goodman
*Choir:* King's College Choir	
(1963)


----------

